# $10 and 3 weeks of work (pic heavy)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Along the lines of what things cost and what they are worth...









Remember when I fell of the porch and was incapacitated for a week?
Well, on the first day I could actually walk almost normally (Advil was my friend)
My DH took me to the not-so-LYS (Local Yarn Store) where I got this lovely BFL combed top, 20% off. It weighed 4 oz. 
I told the lady "I need fiber for my drop spindle." She literally JUMPED up to show me where it was... LOL.

I have shown you my little handmade spindle before, but here she is again...









This colorway is called 'Tundra', and it IS icy, but with a vitality (the brownness and greenness). So I sat and snapped the spindle over and over, making singles and then plying them...









I dont have a Lazy Kate so I jut wrapped the singles on bamboo needles and jammed them in the wire basket to sort of contain them during plying. The needles danced around in there and it worked great! My little balls of yarn on sticks...awww. LOL.

My goal was to make a pair of socks with this roving. I 'know' what sock yarn is like, and tried to create it (basically by guessing!)









I took a lot of pics, mainly because it was really photogenic, to me at least...

I finished the socks yesterday!









Was it worth ten bucks? Was it worth the hours I put in spindle spindle spindling? 

I got BETTER and FASTER at spinning, so I think that counts for something. 
These socks are worked over 66 stitches on size 2 dpns. I have no 
idea how this yarn will wear or how much it will felt down. (!!??!!)

(I have them on my feet right now)

I just thought I would share.
Isnt it cool how that roving spun up?
The LYS lady called it 'funky', and not in a nice way. 
She was appologizing for not having a better selection.
the other rovings she had, they were too orange for my taste.

So, as far as how much it cost? 
Well, I can get some nice sock yarn for about the same price.
Minus the hours I spent spinning it, plus the education of how much twist does what, 
minus the fact that my family is convinced I am insane, 
plus getting to post it up for you all... 
IDK. Complicated math for this time of night. 

I will say that it was fun, and I will likely do it again.
Better, next time.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Now I know less than most of you on here and my lovely wife also, but I think they are cool, and if you enjoyed making them, thats all that matters. Thanks Marc


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I love these.. They are very pretty. I really like the icy quality of the color.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Spindle-spun socks--amazing! They're really beautiful, GAM; I love the way the colors came out. Did you just spin randomly from the roving? I hope they hold up in the wearing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They are Great!!!! alot of work, I know.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE them. You did a great job!!!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Don't you just love not knowing exactly how they will look when done, then when done seeing how nicely they turned out? I am so slow on a drop spindle that I can't imagine getting it done and you've spun very well too! Amazing! Thanks for the pictures--you have great skills! You can be very proud of these.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katherine in KY said:


> Did you just spin randomly from the roving? I hope they hold up in the wearing.


I started spinning randomly, but soon decided to attempt some sort of control of the colors. I ended up pulling the darkest blue and brown chunks out of the roving and spun those together to use on the heels and toes.

I failed to wind the skeins in the same direction each time, noticed that during the knitting.  It has been really educational, all around.

I had a little roving left after the socks and I used that to make some slightly thicker and less twisted singles. Then I cableplied them, just to see what would happen.









This project has inspired me to try my hand at dyeing my own fiber too. 
(I did buy some acid dyes...)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :GAM - you helped touch off a spark inside of me when you posted a photo of your very first pair of socks back before I ever considered picking up a pair of knitting needles. I ought to send you a bill - but instead - I'll send you this "thank you" for all that this journey into Fiber Arts has brought me. It may seem silly to say - but it enriches my life and balances me as a person.


I have been laughing all morning at the idea of receiving a bill from you, WIHH. I am pretty sure that *I* wasn't the one who twisted your arm into buying a custom-made spinning wheel and armloads of yarn. 

When I started coming to this forum (only a couple months before you, BTW) it was the pictures of the projects that inspired me the most. Marchwind's Cobblestone sweater, Cyndi's pics of her projects, sewsilly and MOgal. (and others too numerous to cite here), they showed me what they were doing and encouraged me to try it too. Katherine in KY and her marvelous lace shawls. Pictures of the sheep and the shearing and on and on! 

It enriches MY life and balances this Libra as a person, as well.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting these pictures. You are right that they are so inspiring and beautiful. I hope to be able to take a raw fleece and make it into lovely died yarn one day...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I know that this board has inspired me to get into what I do a bit more and helped me step off and bite the bullet to make socks.  

I have been a bit lonesome lately and this board has been a real encouragement to me. Do you have people in your life that say they will do something and then don't follow through. It seems I attract them.  That has not happened here. You have come back and answered my questions many times and I knew I could count on you. Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hugs to you Marci. 

I have people in my life who dont really see me. They dont notice what I do at all, for the most part. Well, as long as their needs are being met. Yeah, it gets lonely sometimes. 

Thankfully I am pretty self motivated and this forum provides me a chance to show 'someone' the stuff that I adore doing.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Mrs.H, I understand. This group is unique I think because there is a real effort to reply to everyone so we know we're heard, even if the reply doesn't answer the original question.

GAM, your work is beautiful. Your story with the spindle has many parallels to the book "Spinning in the Old Way" by Priscilla Gibson-Roberts. Although she started with wheels and then went to the high whorl, you have landed in a similar place with your inventions. What a great way to make lemonade from your lemons (the porch fall and recovery), and inspire the rest of us along the way!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM thank you so much for putting this together for all of us to share. You did an amazing job. I absolutely love the colores of the socks, icy or not. I'm a cool color person myself :happy: You have inspired a lot of people, including me. It is so refreshing to have new eager people who just take off with something and who know the value of a picture for the rest of us.

Our little local university (Bemidji State Univ.) is offering a learn to spin class tomorrow night that our guild is teaching. This is put on by what is called the Sustainability Office. They have had classes on brain tanning, bread making, and I can't remember the others. We have some very creative spindles that one of our members made using dish drains, canning lids, and other things. GAM I will be thinking of you tomorrow night as I try to teach these people. I wish I could take my computer along to show them your progress.

Your socks are beautiful. As to whether or not it is worth the money and time. I can't say. Personally I think it is more than worth it, but I'm a process person. I love taking a raw fleece and doing the entire process of taking it from raw to finished product. For me it is so relaxing, it connects all my senses and it touches my hands, my heart, and my head. Yeah, it's worth it :sing:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is so inspiring. I've got to get that 2nd sock toe knitted, then I can try a second pair - so this is down the road for me. but I think I could knit better if I had someone around to sorta listen to or talk to a bit while doing it. But, I still have to think too hard at the toe to really do it with anyone.

But, hopefully I'll get back to the knitting. 

Angie


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

It's beautiful. The socks and the sentiments.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very Nice!

Maybe someday I can learn all this stuff.

Today I spent most of my time at the table saw cutting slats for my new square foot garden boxes..........gotta watch my fingers so someday I can pursue this neat spinning hobby


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

springvalley said:


> Now I know less than most of you on here and my lovely wife also, but I think they are cool, and if you enjoyed making them, thats all that matters. Thanks Marc


Fess up, Marc ... I *know* you have your own spinning wheel and can use it! 


GAM, I love those socks! I love the colorway also. I haven't bought any of Spunky Electric's roving, but I always hear rave reviews about it.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Fess up, Marc ... I *know* you have your own spinning wheel and can use it!


Cyndi, is that TRUE? (not that I would be surprised, ) but is it? maybe Catherine will pop in and clear that up for me...? 

I had never even heard of Spunky Eclectic before. After I got this roving I looked her up on rav and read her blog, etc. 
That is what I love about this fiber hobby, it really does connect people. 

Thanks for all the nice words everybody. 

And take pictures of your projects!!:gaptooth:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM you truly are an inspiration! It doesn't matter to anyone but you if it's worth it - to you (and the rest of us here) it truly is a work of art! I think the satisfaction and accomplishment alone are worth it. Means more than anything to me! I know some people shake their head and smirk about all of our "farm" hobbies, but I wouldn't trade it for the world! Keep up the wonderful work, and thanks for inspiring me - I LOVE seeing what you've done! 

I have some celandine sun-brewing on the deck right now - I'd like to try natural dying this weekend. It's supposed to produce a beautiful yellow color. And I have 3 bagfuls of spent daffodil blooms in the freezer! woo hoo!
I'll post pictures when I can - I'm having battery issues


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

farmwannabe, the dyeing thing is so captivating for me. I really look forward to learning more about it.  I have used black walnuts to dye cotton, and done some procion dyeing on fabric but haven't done much with wool yet.

It seems like summer is the time for that part. 
Daffodil blooms? hmmm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very true, GAM!

Catherine & Marc owned & ran a small fiber mill & yarn shop. Marc wanted to experience the whole fiber gambit and has bragged to me in the past that he has his own wheel.

You're busted, Marc!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool.  

The more I get to know about Marc, the better I like him.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

GAM that is all so awesome! Thnx so much for posting the pics. I love love love the roving and the yarn! Just beautiful. 
You really keep me thinking too. Just yesterday I was looking at my spinning wheel in frustration, because my yarn is not so good. I kept thinking 'if Wendy can do it on a spindle, I should be able to do it on this wheel!'
You inspire me!
Please keep posting those pictures!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Actually the arm loads of yarn are NOT GAM's f ault they are Cabin's. Remember he felt so guilty about buying stuff and you waiting patiently for your wheel that he told you to go and buy yarn? I believe you even started a thread about it. I say GAM is definitely to blame for the seed being planted and encouraged to grow but Cabin helped by supplying the needed fibers, both raw (fleeces) and yarn.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah! So there! :gaptooth:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Gone-a-milkin...your socks are divine, I LOVE the color, very 'cooling'. They are made even more divine because of the spindle and the patience needed to spin enough fiber for the project....never toss those socks when they get too worn to wear or repair...FRAME them!

This IS a great community of ENABLERS!!!!
You all should see how many socks I've knitted since the Hedgerow sock KAL, and it's all because of the much needed help that was offered/given.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

All right I am busted big time, I just talked to Cyndi on the telly, and she said she ratted me out. Yes I have a wheel, and yes I can spin, use to knit also. Catherine and I did own a fiber mill a few years ago and when we trained on our equipment I made sure I could run the spinner like a pro. So Catherine was asked to go demonsrate spinning at a museum, so I went along. I have never before spun on a wheel, sat down and started spinning, and did very well. Catherine was impressed and upset all in the same breath, how can you sit down there for the first time and spin like that, she said. Simple I took what I learned from the mechanical spinner and applied it to the spinning wheel. So thats how I started, simple as that. Thanks All Marc P.S. I cook and bake also.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, and when Marc & Catherine and Paul & I get together, Catherine and I are like:

:teehee:
:hysterical:
:teehee:
:ashamed:

:heh: :heh: 

They're a real hoot!

Marc, when y'all are here for the Homesteading weekend, you won't be the only guy that has a wheel. Forerunner has one and Slev either has one or just wears a kilt and herds sheep for the breeze.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, your weekend party sounds like so much fun!
Maybe one of these years, maybe after my teens fly the coop...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That would be too cool!

And if you're on the other side of Pony!, you could pick them up and drag them along also!

Pony! hasn't been able to attend since her and Nick moved to North Central MO.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, could I kidnap her? That sounds fun.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

those are wonderful...need to get out my wheel and re-educate myself.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, G.A.M., I doubt I'll ever spin my own yarn, but these are super. 

Thank you for posting the pictures. It is so interesting to see the process.


stef


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stef, why not? 
Never say never....

It is really, really fun....


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

I DO wish that someone with your knowledge lived close to me!!! I'm one of those people who just can't seem to "get" the knack of knitting socks! Months ago, I popped in here and read about WIHH's socks..and I went out and bought needles and yarn and sat down at the computer , googling' up tutorials..LOL..

the end result? A mess of tangled yarn. My hands don't seem to be connected to my brain..sigh.

I LOVE your socks!! and I LOVE the very idea of spinning..SO beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bostonlesley I bet you didn't come here and ask for help did you? Please try again and stick with us and let us help you. I have a feeling that WIHH would know just exactly how you feel. I also know we have heard those exact words from so many people and just about all of them have come away with a sock complete or almost complete. But they all found that they COULD do it  Please try again.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bostonlesley, I promise that if I can learn to knit socks, you can learn to knit socks. I never really did learn to knit as a child and instead of mastering the basics of knitting first, I decided I'd pick socks as my first project. I can assure you, I made more than a couple single socks before I ever made a pair. 

We would all be very happy to help you learn to knit socks.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lesley, you are VERY creative. I KNOW you can do it!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

About the cost in money and time: I think it is good to do what you enjoy, to learn useful skills, and taking time to slow down and do things at a more human pace is very curative and grounding.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Exactly what I was thinking, WIHH!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just gotta say ...

I love you guys. 

Thanks for making me grin, and laugh, and smile, and have the faith to _Knit on, with confidence and hope through all crises._


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome dying, spinning and knitting, GAM! Beautiful color and lovely work!

I too have Googled "drop spindle," and someday I want to give it a try.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauran, I din't do the dyeing, on this.
I just bought the roving, as is.
The spinning I did do though.


----------

